# Ovulation CD9



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello
Could anyone give me some insight on my concern of ovulation.

I had CD36 last month i think i ov, around CD18 CD19 ish.

I'm CD9 today and done opk this morning and its come up 2 lines.
I have ov pain on my left side ovary, so thats how i knew i may be ov soon.
Oh and just been to the loo and have EWCM.

I was expecting it to be later on in this cycle, as i had a long one last month 

I'm worried that ov too soon.

Hope this makes sense.
Any info will be a great help girls.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

It's pretty common to start to get some ovulation pain & symptoms a few days prior to actual ovulation. I get ovulation pain/symptoms from around cd10 onwards, getting progressively worse until I ovulate on cd14/15 and then they calm down a bit but still get all manner of aches, pains & twinges right way through 2ww (same on times I've conceived as all those I've not)....I ovulate naturally but when I was prescribed clomid to boost (release more eggs) 4 years ago, I found my pain & symptoms were exacerbated.

What you're describing sounds completely normal.

OPKs don't detect ovulation. They detec the LH surge _before_ ovulation. From reading a previous post of yours earlier today, you mention something along the lines that your test line isn't quite same colour as control line.
An OPK is only positive if your test line is the same colour or darker than the control line so it's not a +ve result yet, although it sounds like it's approaching.

I would imagine that tomorrow or Saturday you should get a definite positive OPK so that would be around cd10/11 for you.....you would then ovulate around 36hrs later but this can be up to 48hrs later....so anywhere around cd13/14.

You also mention you're getting EWCM....for it to be EWCM it needs to be thin, clear & very stretchy (should be able to stretch between thumb and fingers over an inch before it breaks)....your CM will change throughout cycle due to hormones levels. Once you've ovulated, when progesterone is higher, then your CM becomes thicker and creamier.

So you're not actually ovulating early ie you're not ovulating on cd9 but round about the average time of cd13/14 or so. In general you would "normally" ovulate around 5-9 days after taking the last clomid pill (although obviously this isn't always the case and some may ovulate a little earlier, some much later but it's an average timescale)

Clomid doesn't always regulate your cycles so although you may have had longer cycle and ovulated later last month, may not be same this time round. Also, it's a complete myth that luteal phase (ovulation to AF) is always 14 days....can be anywhere between 10-18 days and still be classed as normal.

I really wouldn't worry that you're ovulating too early as in my opinion (admittedly not medically qualified but after ttc for so long & various treatments, reading etc etc), I don't think you're ovulating early at all but have a few days to go yet.

As long as you have plenty of BMS from now onwards as sperm can live for around 3-5 days once released but an egg will only survive for maybe 12-24hrs after ovulation so always best to have plenty of fresh sperm ready & waiting for when egg pops.

Are you having any progesterone blood tests ? What about follicle tracking scans ? Are you charting your temps as well as checking CM and using OPKs ?

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Minxy

Thank you for the info, it was a big help.

No I'm not having follicle tracking, just getting day 21 bloods done.
Im not charting temps.
My EWCM was thickish white and stretchy, but not thin 

Yes i think i will ov, in next few days.

Thanks again.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

If your CM was thickish white & stretchy then this isn't EWCM......this is just CM as oestrogen levels are getting higher and you're approaching ovulation.....EWCM is when you're at most fertile just before and during ovulation.  Sounds like you're getting there though 

Take care
Natasha


----------

